# is there a load panel with pass through lugs



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has seen a load panel that has pass through lugs?

In my situation, the service comes into my garage into a meter and then into a main breaker. From there it goes down to a load panel in the basement. 
I want to add a panel in the garage so I can run some circuits for a workshop.
I was thinking the easy thing to do would be to add a panel next to the main breaker in the garage, and then attach the existing panel to it's main buss.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Certainly. They are called "feed-through" panels. They are designed for exactly your purpose.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

What size wire were you planning to use between panels, I ask this because there are strict rules when using feed thru panels. Why do you want to use a feed thru panel?


----------



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

I was planning to use the existing wire. Is there a problem with that if I am not adding anything to the existing panel?
I'll have to check what size the wire is, I'm on the road today.

The reason I want to use a feed through panel, is it will make a cleaner installation. I need a new panel in the garage right next to the existing meter and main breaker. Since the existing load panel is in the basement, it seems silly to run a long cable from there back up to the garage.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok is this close to what your wanting to do??


----------



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

That is exactly what I want to do. thanks for diagram.

But I did not see a panel with pass through lugs at HD or Lowes.
Do you have a part number for a panel or know where i can find them?
I tried a search on google but didn't get anything.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

You'll have to go to a supply house and you may have to wait for them to order them. Maybe not, but these don't come that often (at least in my experience). I believe that all of the manufacturers make them, so you may want to order the same type as your existing panel so you can utilize some of the breakers you may have.


----------



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

I went to a GE supply place, they didn't have a residential panel with feed-thur lugs,but suggested I use a THLK2125, it looks like a 2 pole breaker and plugs in just like a breaker, then you attach the wires to it.

Could I just use a 100 amp breaker instead? it would be easier to find, the THLK2125 is special order.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 8, 2008)

A lot of mobile homes are wired with pass thru panels. I know I have one lol. You might try some one that sells mobile home products. I know around here you can find them easy, BUT they come with the meter box AND weather head. A little over kill for your application.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

I regularly buy 200 amp feed thru panels at my local Lowes store. They are GE panels but I do not know the model number. They have a 200 amp main breaker, 12 full size(1 inch) breaker spaces, and lugs on the bottom of the bus ways to feed out.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure you can feed the 2nd sub-panel with a breaker in the 1st sub-panel. In fact this would be a more common installation than feed thru lugs. Sub-feed lugs like the THLK2125 work well also and are not very expensive. Thing to remember using sub-feed lugs is this is a tap and will require the workshop panel to have a main breaker. There is not a thing wrong with this set-up and is often used. The feeder connecting to the sub-feed lugs must land on a breaker at the workshop panel appropriately sized for the feeder conductors. at the workshop panel. I think this is a very good way to go and gives you the safety and convenience of a disconnect at the workshop panel. Biggest issue is the length of the tap...the conductors can't be more than 25 feet long inside a dwelling 
You can also use a breaker in the 1st sub-panel to feed a main lug panel for the workshop, either way is fine.


----------



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

I checked Lowes, they didn't have a feed thru panel.

I live in Hawaii and I have never seen a mobile home here. 
I think we have a law against them. haha

I like the setup with the breaker in the first panel feeding the the second. then I can turn it off without turning the whole house off.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 8, 2008)

Might try Ebay. someone on there might send to Hawaii. Just a suggestion. Maybe get on mail order from a supply house??

Mike


----------

